# Crappie USA Record! 4.19lb



## TritonBill

At a recent Crappie tourney during a www.crappieusa.com tourney event there was a 4.19lb Crappie caught! 

Check this thing out!


----------



## crappielooker

OMFG.  . holy moly..what a slab...did they gave out the details on it??


----------



## TritonBill

Yea..check out the link...details on the main page. Over 18inches long and 16 inch girth!


----------



## JIG

Ive heard my grandfather talk years ago about crappies that size in Berlin.
I guess the trusses held some nice fish. Ive only caught one about that size at West Branch.


----------



## atrkyhntr

OMG... I fished some awesoem crappie waters in SC and never saw anything like that WOW


----------



## KSUFLASH

must be something like this.










flash---------------------------out


----------



## atrkyhntr

put that smallmouth down Ben!!!  
Hey did you mount those fish in your gallery?


----------



## TritonBill

How many lbs was yours Ben? I remember seeing that crappie, very nice one!


----------



## Warpath

That was one amazing crappie. I loved to catch a slab half that size. I hope that guy won the tourney.

Eric


----------



## ShakeDown

4.19....HOLY SMOKES. That's sick!


----------



## KSUFLASH

yes i mounted those in my gallery. in regards to the weight of that crappie, i cant remember the exact weight to tell ya the truth. to me it was just big.

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## TritonBill

no doubt about it that crappie you caugh was big!


----------



## rockbass

aw heck, that's nothing! you should see the one in my aquarium, puts that 4 lber to shame   I would love to get one that size! yum yum


----------



## pitbullfisher56

wow, nice fish Ben. Where did you get that hog?


----------



## H2O Mellon

How would a couple of those be @ the Delaware Crappie Open. That would be nice!


----------

